# Trump administration signals a possible crackdown on states over marijuana



## HydroNito305 (Feb 25, 2017)

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-trump-marijuana-20170223-story.html


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 25, 2017)

Trump administration signals a possible crackdown on states over marijuana

*Evan Halper** and **Patrick McGreevy*The White House on Thursday put states that have legalized recreational-use marijuana on notice that federal law enforcement agents could be targeting them soon. 

It was the clearest warning yet that the Trump administration may move to disrupt the marijuana trade in the eight states, including California, that have legalized the recreational use of pot.


White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer told reporters that the administration had no plans to continue the permissive approach of the Obama administration and that it viewed recreational marijuana use as a flagrant violation of federal law.

Spicer’s statement that the Department of Justice could initiate enforcement actions in states that have legalized recreational pot alarmed the multibillion-dollar marijuana industry and set up the administration for yet another confrontation with liberal states.





Spicer said recreational marijuana was a scourge, likening its widespread use to the opioid addiction epidemic — an incendiary charge that many medical experts would dispute. But the comments intensified concerns that the robust recreational marijuana trade that has been brought out into the open in recent years — generating hundreds of millions of dollars of tax revenue — could soon be disrupted by federal agents.



Cities and counties tell legislators they're struggling to keep up with the legalized marijuana industry
Patrick McGreevy
Essential Politics: California Republicans gather for their state convention in Sacramento Feb. 24, 2017, 9:40 p.m. This is Essential Politics, our daily look at California political and government news. Here's what we're watching right now: The California Republican Party will host its convention...
Essential Politics: California Republicans gather for their state convention in Sacramento Feb. 24, 2017, 9:40 p.m. This is Essential Politics, our daily look at California political and government news. Here's what we're watching right now: The California Republican Party will host its convention... (Patrick McGreevy)
“When you see something like the opioid addiction crisis blossoming around so many states … the last thing we should be doing is encouraging people,” Spicer told reporters. “There is still a federal law we need to abide by in terms of when it comes to recreational marijuana and other drugs of that nature.”

Asked whether states that have legalized recreational use could be targeted by federal actions, Spicer said, “I do believe that you'll see greater enforcement.” He said that while federal law prohibits raids of medical marijuana operations, “that's very different than the recreational use, which is something the Department of Justice, I think, will be further looking into.”

It has been years since the Drug Enforcement Administration sent agents on busts of pot businesses operating legally under state laws. The Obama administration issued an administrative policy putting a stop to such federal raids, even as it continued to classify the drug as more dangerous than cocaine. Congress further reassured marijuana users in 2014 by banning the DEA from using federal funds to go after medical marijuana operations operating legally under state laws.


Jeff Sessions as U.S. attorney general rattled dispensary owners and growers. Sessions is a longtime crusader in the war on drugs, as is Vice President Mike Pence.

“It looks like the first shoe is dropping as expected,” said Ethan Nadelmann, executive director of the Drug Policy Alliance. “Trump was never all that reassuring on the issue of marijuana legalization.”

How far the administration would go in provoking states that have legalized pot is unclear. The options range from largely symbolic gestures such as cracking down on the illegal transportation of marijuana between states or initiating a few seizures from dispensaries, to filing injunctions seeking to nullify state legalization laws.

Any such enforcement brings political risk, and could undermine Trump’s positioning as a champion of states’ rights. Spicer’s announcement comes only days after the formation in the House of the first Cannabis Caucus. The founding members are two Democrats and two Republicans, a reminder of the bipartisan appeal of the issue.

“The federal government should stay out of this. Period,” Rep. Don Young (R-Alaska), one of the caucus founders, said as it was launched last week. “I am happy to say that we will butt heads with the attorney general when we have to. We will do our job.” Alaska, a deeply Republican state, is among those that have recently legalized recreational use.



Here's what's driving lawmakers working to legalize recreational pot in 17 more states
Kurtis Lee
When Massachusetts voters overwhelmingly approved a ballot measure in November to legalize recreational marijuana, Josh Miller saw this as a sign that his time had finally arrived. 

The Rhode Island state senator has a reputation among colleagues as a cannabis crusader — a battle that, so far,...

When Massachusetts voters overwhelmingly approved a ballot measure in November to legalize recreational marijuana, Josh Miller saw this as a sign that his time had finally arrived. 

The Rhode Island state senator has a reputation among colleagues as a cannabis crusader — a battle that, so far,...

(Kurtis Lee)
The Trump administration positioned itself to go after recreational pot on the same day a new Quinnipiac poll showed 71% of Americans surveyed are opposed to the kind of enforcement action Spicer suggested is coming. The same poll found 59% of Americans support full legalization of marijuana.

“We have hoped and still hope that the federal government will respect states' rights in the same manner they have on several other issues,” said Derek Peterson, chief executive of the Irvine-based marijuana firm Terra Tech. “The economic impact, job creation and tax collection associated with both medical and recreational legalization have been tremendous throughout the country.”

But he said states should start preparing to fight the administration in court.

“We hope that the states make a point of defending their independence in regards to this and protect their constituents,” he said.

“I took an oath to enforce the laws that California has passed,” California Atty. Gen. Xavier Becerra said in a statement Thursday. “If there is action from the federal government on this subject, I will respond in an appropriate way to protect the interests of California.”

Some, however, take a different view.

"The current situation is unsustainable,” said Kevin Sabet, the president of Smart Approaches to Marijuana, a group opposed to legalization. “This isn't an issue about states’ rights. It’s an issue of public health and safety for communities.”

_Halper reported from Washington and McGreevy reported from Sacramento. _


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks like prices could go back up!


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Feb 25, 2017)

This isn't the Trump I'd hoped for.. but it's his cabinet and we'll have to wait and see


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> This isn't the Trump I'd hoped for.. but it's his cabinet and we'll have to wait and see


what were you hoping for? a muslim ban? him deporting my hispanic neighbors whose hard work supports my pill popping, disability check loving, racist white neighbors?

did you really think a 70 year old who has settled multiple rape cases and refuses to pay his own contractors was gonna somehow save mediocre white losers like you?

jesusfuck.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2017)

I told people legal pot was in trouble the day trump got elected.....


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 27, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I told people legal pot was in trouble the day trump got elected.....


I think I'd rather keep it illegal, atleast recreationally, and I'm only saying it for profits sake.

The market is becoming flooded with way too much product from all these newcomer wannabes that have just gotten into this line of work just because they feel like it, and because they can, and just now because they were too scared to get into it while it was still illegal.

It's getting to be almost impossible to even get $2,000 a pound now!

If shit keeps going the way it is then cannabis will almost surely just become another human commodity to the equivalent of corn or tomatoes, and it'll possible start being grown outdoors in 100 acre plantations, rolled into 20 pack cigarette boxes, and being sold out of gas stations nationwide for $7.99 a pack, or $20 a pound and shit.

I hope trump really sends in the Feds and starts kicking in doors to send fear through all those asshole millionaire investors tiny little hearts so that this beautiful and profitable hobby/business/industry can remain forever and solely belong to us REAL & TRUE underground growers.

We're the pioneers of this shit!


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Feb 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what were you hoping for? a muslim ban? him deporting my hispanic neighbors whose hard work supports my pill popping, disability check loving, racist white neighbors?
> 
> did you really think a 70 year old who has settled multiple rape cases and refuses to pay his own contractors was gonna somehow save mediocre white losers like you?
> 
> jesusfuck.


You're a real prick and you are nothing but a racist Internet troll!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 27, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> You're a real prick and you are nothing but a racist Internet troll!


Mmmmmm... Except he's right...


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not here to debate or point fingers! Uncle Fuck is a terd! With a racist view no different than the views he's claiming to defend! 

I truly hope that the guy finds a life in a hurry. Other than that I'm not going to play his fake little snowflake game.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 27, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I think I'd rather keep it illegal, atleast recreationally, and I'm only saying it for profits sake.
> 
> The market is becoming flooded with way too much product from all these newcomer wannabes that have just gotten into this line of work just because they feel like it, and because they can, and just now because they were too scared to get into it while it was still illegal.
> 
> ...





(sruprised no _mainy_ indictments yet....inciting with ridiculous notions like above)


----------



## dagwood45431 (Feb 27, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> I'm not here to debate or point fingers! Uncle Fuck is a terd! With a racist view no different than the views he's claiming to defend!
> 
> I truly hope that the guy finds a life in a hurry. Other than that I'm not going to play his fake little snowflake game.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I think I'd rather keep it illegal...I hope trump really sends in the Feds and starts kicking in doors


you are a complete and total piece of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> You're a real prick and you are nothing but a racist Internet troll!


who am i racist against?


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 27, 2017)

Next News, Vice President Pence is trying to have some E-mail from the attorney general of Texas and him squashed from public viewing.
Sound familiar?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

boilingoil said:


> Next News, Vice President Pence is trying to have some E-mail from the attorney general of Texas and him squashed from public viewing.
> Sound familiar?


he sealed up his emails from his time as governor during the campaign in a suspicious haste. 

something is rotten in denmark.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 27, 2017)

Another story, Indiana is considering another 10 cent increase in it's gas tax to help fund our deteriorating road system. 

What? What happened to the billions of dollars they where to receive for the lease of the Toll Road that was suppose to be used for infrastructure repairs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

boilingoil said:


> Another story, Indiana is considering another 10 cent increase in it's gas tax to help fund our deteriorating road system.
> 
> What? What happened to the billions of dollars they where to receive for the lease of the Toll Road that was suppose to be used for infrastructure repairs.


can't you just be happy with the HIV epidemic that broke out once pence defunded planned parenthood?

you want HIV epidemics AND functional roads?

jeez. so much for the tolerant left.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> can't you just be happy with the HIV epidemic that broke out once pence defunded planned parenthood?
> 
> you want HIV epidemics AND functional roads?
> 
> jeez. so much for the tolerant left.


 Hell, you think you'd be happy with a decade of Republican controlled government.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Feb 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> who am i racist against?


Whites! You've blatantly been speaking out against us! I'm sorry that you're an angry homosexual and think that World Wide Web is your personal hate speech machine but you're nothing but a Racist, Hedrophobic jerk! People like you disgust me because you are fake as fuck. You claim to be this tolerant loving and compassionate group but you're just a fucking fascist!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Whites! You've blatantly been speaking out against us! I'm sorry that you're an angry homosexual and think that World Wide Web is your personal hate speech machine but you're nothing but a Racist, Hedrophobic jerk! People like you disgust me because you are fake as fuck. You claim to be this tolerant loving and compassionate group but you're just a fucking fascist!


that's impossible, i have a white friend. i can't be racist against whites.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Feb 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that's impossible, i have a white friend. i can't be racist against whites.


God you're fucking stupid! Look quit quoting me.. You make me fucking sick.. You're disgusting and immature. Grow the fuck up bitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> God you're fucking stupid! Look quit quoting me.. You make me fucking sick.. You're disgusting and immature. Grow the fuck up bitch.


i once had a white co-worker too, so i can't be racist.

but whites are lazy welfare leeches, so you i didn't see them in the workplace too often. mostly just mexicans and hispanics.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 27, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> God you're fucking stupid! Look quit quoting me.. You make me fucking sick.. You're disgusting and immature. Grow the fuck up bitch.


_*Intermittent explosive disorder* (sometimes abbreviated as IED) is a behavioral *disorder* characterized by explosive outbursts of *anger* and violence, often to the point of *rage*, that are disproportionate to the situation at hand (e.g., impulsive *screaming triggered* by relatively inconsequential events)._


----------



## Rrog (Feb 28, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> God you're fucking stupid! Look quit quoting me.. You make me fucking sick.. You're disgusting and immature. Grow the fuck up bitch.


Have we determined who this reincarnated idiot is?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a complete and total piece of shit.


I'm not talking about kicking us growers in, I'm talking about kicking the doors of all those multi million dollar investment groups with ties to tobacco companies that have no business meddling with our beloved cannabis.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a complete and total piece of shit.


If it becomes legal tobacco and pharmaceutical companies along with the government will have total control.


----------



## cool2burn (Mar 1, 2017)

Well on the bright side he is all for medical. So while it changes my future plans a bit , ill still be able to start my farm.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

I never thought that I'd see the day that a pound of sour diesel would go for $800 measly dollars!

If shit doesn't go back to how it was then pretty soon we'll all be forced into a different career path, and those who are unable to adapt won't survive.

In a perfect world I would love nothing more than to legalize recreational cannabis, but the fact of the matter is that if we do go Rec legal then a lot of us won't be able to do this anymore.

This really sucks you guys!

Think about it...


----------



## cool2burn (Mar 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I never thought that I'd see the day that a pound of sour diesel would go for $800 measly dollars!
> 
> If shit doesn't go back to how it was then pretty soon we'll all be forced into a different career path, and those who are unable to adapt won't survive.
> 
> ...


You gotta remember those prices are for outdoor lower THC stuff


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> You gotta remember those prices are for outdoor lower THC stuff


I guess your right, but once legal then how long before 95% of people just want a pound of weed that's good enough quality yet cost effective, regardless of whether it's indoor or out?

You buy a pound and break it on down into dimes, dubs, and half eighters and you'll pretty much be looking at making close to $10,000 regardless of whether it's indoor or out, and there is some outdoor that is actually better than indoor, and most people can't even tell the difference on a side by side comparison.

So as of lately it just seems that most dealers are just looking to maximize their profits, not that there's much wrong with that besides them being a tad bit inconsiderate.

But now it's the dealers making all the money and yet still they want to lowball the growers who put so much time, effort, and dedication into actually producing a good product.

Once weed is 110% legal, everybody will be growing their own cannabis under the sun in their own backyards, and tobacco companies will get with the times and adjust accordingly.

Therefore the future and livelihood of all us growers who do not just do this as a hobby but as for a living as well will be in jeopardy, and the prices of marijuana will be forever grimly low.

It can literally get to the point where a pound of organic tomatoes might even be more costly than a pound of quality cannabis. So we must ask ourselves; "Is this really what we want?"

I really hope and pray that I'm just being paranoid and dramatic, and that what I believe is going to happen doesn't become reality.

If the legality of marijuana doesn't render it's monetary value to an absolute and worthless low then I'm all for it 1000%!


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 1, 2017)

lmao you want to keep a plant pointlessly illegal so you can mark up the worth by 900% ? I'm sorry but you're greedy as hell if you would rather people go to prison so you can make money. how about grow the fuck up and learn how to do something useful with your life. get a job a grower making 15$ hrly and work your way to the top. or start a bussiness. or do a co-op FARM like, actual farm. Lord knows you'll be qualified.


----------



## cool2burn (Mar 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I guess your right, but once legal then how long before 95% of people just want a pound of weed that's good enough quality yet cost effective, regardless of whether it's indoor or out?
> 
> You buy a pound and break it on down into dimes, dubs, and half eighters and you'll pretty much be looking at making close to $10,000 regardless of whether it's indoor or out, and there is some outdoor that is actually better than indoor, and most people can't even tell the difference on a side by side comparison.
> 
> ...


I don't think so cigarettes are good example anybody can grow tobacco in their back yard but who the hell wants to go through all the trouble there will always be a market for high-grade boutique type stuff top shelf I mean


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> Well on the bright side he is all for medical. So while it changes my future plans a bit , ill still be able to start my farm.


no you won't and he's not for medical.

you will fail at everything you attempt in life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I never thought that I'd see the day that a pound of sour diesel would go for $800 measly dollars!


how is that a bad thing?

why don't you just grow some more instead of rooting for people to have their doors kicked in?


----------



## cool2burn (Mar 1, 2017)

Cough I'm gonna go with 38 today and retired how you doing


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> Cough I'm gonna go with 38 today and retired how you doing


let's see. it's march 1st, so that means you just got your federal welfare check for the month.

no wonder you're so chipper.


----------



## cool2burn (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah it's called a military pension something you'd never know about


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> Yeah it's called a military pension something you'd never know about


you called it a disability check that you got for shooting yourself in the leg, navy boy.

either way, it's all of us who do work and paying taxes chipping in so that you can sit on your ass and collect. the very definition of welfare.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> by the way im Medically retired from the U.S Navy after 15 years hence why im on a pot forum at 2 in the afternoon.


how the fuck did you manage to shoot yourself in the fucking leg while in the navy?

btw, it's 2 in the afternoon, welfare boy.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> lmao you want to keep a plant pointlessly illegal so you can mark up the worth by 900% ? I'm sorry but you're greedy as hell if you would rather people go to prison so you can make money. how about grow the fuck up and learn how to do something useful with your life. get a job a grower making 15$ hrly and work your way to the top. or start a bussiness. or do a co-op FARM like, actual farm. Lord knows you'll be qualified.


I don't want to keep anything illegal, I just want to keep making good money.

Don't you think that keeping any plant/substance illegal is pointless?

Prohibition has never worked.

I want weed to be legal just as much as the next person, but I don't want weed to become just another commodity that sells for .99¢/lb.

At that point you would really need acres upon acres of farm land just to live an average joe life, and that my friend would definitely be *pointless*.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I don't want to keep anything illegal, I just want to keep making good money.
> 
> Don't you think that keeping any plant/substance illegal is pointless?
> 
> ...


you're a loser who can't hack it so you root for people to have their doors kicked in.

fuck off, loser.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

I didn't even read this thread but just have two points to make.

1) Yeah, it DEF concerns me he wants to hand everything BUT Drug enforcement / laws back to the states. Greatly

However:

2) His stance on Torture also concerned me greatly... but he LISTENED to the CONCERNS of, then left it in the hands of the man he delegated to HANDLE such matters.
a.) he DOES listen and LEARN from the concerns of those he entrusts. Nobody is perfect, and I would be hopping mad, too if I thought for a second that he considered himself to be... which he has already proven not to be the case


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a loser who can't hack it so you root for people to have their doors kicked in.
> 
> fuck off, loser.


Not growers doors, I'm a grower and I live with that fear day in and day out.

I was talking about the millionaire investors who are fucking up the market.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Legalization Crashes Weed Prices. That’s Why Pot Growers Oppose Marijuana Legalization.*

http://marijuanapolitics.com/legalization-crashes-weed-prices-thats-why-pot-growers-oppose-marijuana-legalization/


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Not growers doors, I'm a grower and I live with that fear day in and day out.
> 
> I was talking about the millionaire investors who are fucking up the market.


holy shit, just change your wording to something more PC like "i hope everything is legalized and the price remains 2k a lb so i can feed my poor children and drive a Ferrari"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Nobody is perfect, and I would be hopping mad, too if I thought for a second that he considered himself to be...


and another idiot who voted for trump because he wanted to see brown people get persecuted, only to realize that the persecution won't stop there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Not growers doors, I'm a grower and I live with that fear day in and day out.
> 
> I was talking about the millionaire investors who are fucking up the market.


so you want doors to be kicked in to keep the price of your shitty weed artificially high.

just like i said.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> and another idiot who voted for trump because he wanted to see brown people get persecuted, only to realize that the persecution won't stop there.
> 
> View attachment 3897450


Those are WORDS uncleCUCK, and actions speak vastly louder....

and FUCK you, when it comes to freindship and my feelings towards others, I AM COLOR BLIND.

ASS


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Those are WORDS uncleCUCK, and actions speak vastly louder....
> 
> and FUCK you, when it comes to freindship and my feelings towards others, I AM COLOR BLIND.
> 
> ASS


nice caps lock meltdown, neo-nazi.















and congrats on fucking yourself and all the rest of us just because being a racist piece of shit is that important to you.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

so blind you are. i pity you. I would have an acual debate with you but the previous post is the only type of theing you would reply with......so there is no point. you can't show or tell anything to a deaf-mute

LOL your new nickname is :

Hellen Keller


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> I AM COLOR BLIND.





WolfieLee said:


> so blind you are.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

yeah so the 46% of the hispanics who support him want to drag their own kind down, huh... riiiight...
The reason he loves the poorly educated is because those people he (us, you, me) can help...

"It is hard to fill a cup that is already full"

....in your case...full of yourself


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> yeah so the 46% of the hispanics who support him want to drag their own kind down, huh... riiiight...
> The reason he loves the poorly educated is because those people he (us, you, me) can help...
> 
> "It is hard to fill a cup that is already full"
> ...


Wait, so the Drumpf wants to "help people"? You can't be this stupid.

You've been shagged by a detestable NY conman with a pitifully _low_ IQ.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Mar 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> holy shit, just change your wording to something more PC like "i hope everything is legalized and the price remains 2k a lb so i can feed my poor children and drive a Ferrari"


Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

Et to, BigLou?

So, what do you call getting out of the TPP. I call numerous large corperations coming BACK to the USA helping

What about re-opening cole mines for use in our also newly re-opening, CLEAN burning coal plants? I call DRASTICALLY lower electicity and energy price drops in all areas of our country because we can do it much cheaper HERE than importing most of it helping

I work in a plant that is vastly Hispanic. Many Legal, and some not. They are all still here, working, and will remain here because they are HONEST, hard working people (and have been here a long time to prove it), not some low-life scumbag of a drug thug or serial rapist who just entered the country and has NOT been vetted, thanks to NO-BAMA

And then there is the $2.9T BOOST to the STRONGEST stock market in history. That's no help at all, now is it?

All of these things should never have even BEEN issues in the first place.

I call wresting our country's sovereignty back from the fascist NWO much much more than helping... it is truly priceless


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Et to, BigLou?
> 
> So, what do you call getting out of the TPP. I call numerous large corperations coming BACK to the USA helping
> 
> ...


Oh dear, the poor thing _is_ retarded, sigh.

"NWO", eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> so the 46% of the hispanics who support him


first of all, i thought you were colorblind? what happened to that?

second, that 46% is of the 6,000 hispanics in nevada who are republican primary voters. so 2,600. another 16500 hispanics are democrat primary voters. so 11% of all hispanic primary voters. and of the 400,000 hisapnic people in nevada, that's only 0.65% of all hispanic people in the state. less than 1%.

no wonder trump loves the poorly educated, he can feed you racist idiots any old pile of shit and you will eat it up.

good job on fucking the rest of us because you are a racist piece of shit, wolf boy.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh dear, the poor thing _is_ retarded, sigh.
> 
> "NWO", eh?
> 
> View attachment 3897482



....so....

NONE of those things have happened? Is that what you are trying to say, or should I just take the insults at face value and assume you really have no REAL response?

I meant those as real questions and the least you could do is show me that I AM wrong. I would really hate to have to write you off like I have unclecuck. I really kinda like ya.

If you are just trolling, forget it... I don't pay to travel acros bridges


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Et to, BigLou?


*et tu

i didn't bother addressing the rest of your idiotic caps lock diatribe because it would be a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> ....so....
> 
> NONE of those things have happened? Is that what you are trying to say, or should I just take the insults at face value and assume you really have no REAL response?
> 
> ...


Tell me more about the NWO, though...



Also: BIG thanks for casting a vote for* THIS *and doing your part in setting the country back 100 years:


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> *et tu
> 
> i didn't bother addressing the rest of your idiotic caps lock diatribe because it would be a waste of everyone's time.


Oh, so many, many heartfelt apologies! Sorry I was too lazy to hit the bold and itallycs tabs. Please don't hurt me! I WON'T EVER LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!

sorry for not getting out my Olde English Dictinary, there to.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Tell me more about the NWO, though...
> 
> View attachment 3897490
> 
> ...


Just a bunch of out of context drivle...

well at least it's a step up from just insulting. Still just trolling, though.

Just go smoke a joint... vowing OFF politics in the forums. shouldda known better than to try to spread a little education around. Yeah, Alex Jones can go beserker at times... But he STILL quotes and show his sources so I can use them to make up my own damn mind about shit that's going down.

My God Wake TFU people.

Yup, cheer for yourselves.... you ran me off for good.l Not paying the trolls any more


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Oh, so many, many heartfelt apologies! Sorry I was too lazy to hit the bold and itallycs tabs. Please don't hurt me! I WON'T EVER LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!
> 
> sorry for not getting out my Olde English Dictinary, there to.


*italics
*too

just try to get basic english down before focusing on latin phrases like 'et tu' (not old english you fucking moron).


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Just a bunch of out of context drivle...
> 
> well at least it's a step up from just insulting. Still just trolling, though.
> 
> ...


*LOL!!*

Please don't leave, you are FAR too entertaining!


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Et to, BigLou?
> 
> So, what do you call getting out of the TPP. I call numerous large corperations coming BACK to the USA helping
> 
> ...


Dont waste your time Wolfie, these guys just circle jerk each other to the same comments. Repeated over and over again. They dont want to discuss anything, just make accusations and ridiculous claims that are "facts" because of their emotion. 

However, if you ever need a good laugh, these guys are A GREAT SOURCE!! 

Wishing a shitty day to Lou, buck, and the rest of your other lemmings!


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Mar 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> *italics
> *too
> 
> just try to get basic english down before focusing on latin phrases like 'et tu' (not old english you fucking moron).


Listen up Fat Boy.. STFU! Andy


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Dont waste your time Wolfie, these guys just circle jerk each other to the same comments. Repeated over and over again. They dont want to discuss anything, just make accusations and ridiculous claims that are "facts" because of their emotion.
> 
> However, if you ever need a good laugh, these guys are A GREAT SOURCE!!
> 
> Wishing a shitty day to Lou, buck, and the rest of your other lemmings!





GrowZillaZOO said:


> Listen up Fat Boy.. STFU! Andy


You two should fuck. Release some of that redneck rage/tension.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Dont waste your time Wolfie, these guys dont want to discuss anything


says the guy who started his sock puppet with me on ignore. LULZ


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 3, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Dont waste your time Wolfie, these guys just circle jerk each other to the same comments. Repeated over and over again. They dont want to discuss anything, just make accusations and ridiculous claims that are "facts" because of their emotion.
> 
> However, if you ever need a good laugh, these guys are A GREAT SOURCE!!
> 
> Wishing a shitty day to Lou, buck, and the rest of your other lemmings!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You two should fuck. Release some of that redneck rage/tension.
> 
> View attachment 3899077


They would both qualify for the discount over at ancestry.com. Three branches or fewer gets 75% off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> They would both qualify for the discount over at ancestry.com. Three branches or fewer gets 75% off.


is there anyway that you or waxpayne could bring spliffington over to RIU?

she was one of the cool people.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> is there anyway that you or waxpayne could bring spliffington over to RIU?
> 
> she was one of the cool people.


I loved spliff over there! Smart, witty and the patience of a saint! Maybe Wax can invite her. I really do miss her!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I loved spliff over there! Smart, witty and the patience of a saint! Maybe Wax can invite her. I really do miss her!


@WaxPayne 

bring us spliffington!


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> is there anyway that you or waxpayne could bring spliffington over to RIU?
> 
> she was one of the cool people.


One time she served me a delicious and refreshing pussyjuice cocktail.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @WaxPayne
> 
> bring us spliffington!


She really enjoys poking the stupid over there with a stick (like you, Big Lou and some of my other new favorite people over here do so entertainingly).


Big_Lou said:


> One time she served me a delicious and refreshing pussyjuice cocktail.


You charmer, you!


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Listen up* Fat* *Boy.*. STFU! Andy


What about a *fat*, old, balding, pinheaded, hideous, pasty "boy"?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> They would both qualify for the discount over at *incestry*.com. Three branches or fewer gets 75% off.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> What about a *fat*, old, balding, pinheaded, hideous, pasty "boy"?
> 
> View attachment 3899092


I see nothing but sadness and fear in those eyes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I see nothing but sadness and fear in those eyes.


A peek behind the super creepy scarf/mask:


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 3, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Dont waste your time Wolfie, these guys just circle jerk each other to the same comments. Repeated over and over again. They dont want to discuss anything, just make accusations and ridiculous claims that are "facts" because of their emotion.
> 
> However, if you ever need a good laugh, these guys are A GREAT SOURCE!!
> 
> Wishing a shitty day to Lou, buck, and the rest of your other lemmings!


Thanks for the moral support, there, joe! Yeah, they can come up with some insults (even leveled toward me) that have me rolling on the floor... Then I remember how very very sad that it is to me what this #FakeStreamMedia brainwashing effort HAS accomplished that I just have to quit taking the Troll bait. I'll just give them one more chance here to make me laugh through my tears by repeating what I posted elsewhere here ONE MORE TIME....

Mark my words, all U anti-Trump-er's..... HALF or many more than half of you will HAPPILY vote to keep him in office in 2020.

There ya go guys, throw that hilarious litany of troll-bait my way... I can handle it! That doen't mean I will take that bait again...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Thanks for the moral support, there, joe! Yeah, they can come up with some insults (even leveled toward me) that have me rolling on the floor... Then I remember how very very sad that it is to me what this #FakeStreamMedia brainwashing effort HAS accomplished that I just have to quit taking the Troll bait. I'll just give them one more chance here to make me laugh through my tears by repeating what I posted elsewhere here ONE MORE TIME....
> 
> Mark my words, all U anti-Trump-er's..... HALF or many more than half of you will HAPPILY vote to keep him in office in 2020.
> 
> There ya go guys, throw that hilarious litany of troll-bait my way... I can handle it! That doen't mean I will take that bait again...


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @WaxPayne
> 
> bring us spliffington!


Been trying man!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Mark my words, all U anti-Trump-er's..... HALF or many more than half of you will HAPPILY vote to keep him in office in 2020.


i prefer presidents who don't have to repeatedly settle sexual assault and fraud lawsuits.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i prefer presidents who don't have to repeatedly settle sexual assault and fraud lawsuits.



... Oh, I realized long ago that u were one of the truly lost ones....


----------



## doowmd (Mar 4, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I'm not talking about kicking us growers in, I'm talking about kicking the doors of all those multi million dollar investment groups with ties to tobacco companies that have no business meddling with our beloved cannabis.


Yea cause everyone knows our gov ALWAYS goes after the millionaires and their companies and never the street level people....


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 4, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> ... Oh, I realized long ago that u were one of the truly lost ones....


Because you do prefer presidents who have to repeatedly settle sexual assault and fraud lawsuits? Freak.


----------

